# Was wird aus meiner Kröte ohne Teich?



## Pauli06 (8. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe schon seit Jahren eine Kröte im Teich,
vermutlich ist es ab und zu eine neue ( weil kleiner ), jetzt haben wir letzte Woche den Teich ausgeräumt - muß eine neue Folie rein.
Unten im Schlamm haben wir ddie Kröte gefunden, ich hab sie in die  Wanne in der auch ein paar Wasserpflanzen sind, habe ein paar Steine an den Rand gelegt, auf der anderen Seite auch. So dass sie rein und raus kann.
Am nächsten Tag kam meine Katze mit der Kröte im Maul an.
Sie hat sie aus dem Sträuchern hinter dem Teich geholt.
Kröte war unverletzt also zurück in die Wanne.
Seitdem hab ich sie nicht mehr gesehen.

kennt sich jemand mit __ Kröten aus?
ich befürchte sie hat sich schon auf die Suche nach einer neuen Heimat gemacht.
Uberwintern Kröten im Teichschlamm oder graben sie sich irgendwo ausserhalb ein?
Gruß Inge


----------



## axel (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was wird aus meiner Kröte ohne Teich?*

Hallo Inge 

Meine Kröten überwintern außerhalb des Teiches.  
Find öfters welche in Schächten die abgedeckt sind und wundere mich wie die überhaupt da rein gekommen sind .
Dann spiele ich Feuerwehr im Frühjahr und hohl die da heraus . Von alleine schaffen die die steilen Wände nicht .
Mit Deiner Kröte würd ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben . Bestimmt beobachtet die Euch heimlich und wartet auf den neuen Teich 

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was wird aus meiner Kröte ohne Teich?*

Servus Inge

Erdkröte (Bufo bufo) kommt nur zum ablaichen an den Teich. Nach dem ablaichen gehen sie an Land. Also dürfte das Verhalten "Deiner" __ Erdkröte, wenn sie denn schon abgelaicht hat, normal sein.
Ich denke für heuer bist du sie los , aber keine Angst, nächstes Jahr sind sie wieder da. Aber nur dann wenn dein Biotop Ihnen gefällt  und das wird sicher so sein .


----------



## Pauli06 (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was wird aus meiner Kröte ohne Teich?*

Hallo Helmut,
bei meiner Kröte ( ich seh sie halt schon als ständiges Haustier, obwohl es vielleicht doch verschiedene sind )
ist es so dass sie den ganzen Sommer im Teich sitzt, sie geht wohl ab und zu mal spazieren.
Aber das habe ich nur daran gemerkt das die Katze 
(meine letzte Katze war sehr vorsichtig, hat alles lebend und unverletzt angebracht, wie das mit meiner jetzigen ist weiß ich noch nicht) 
die Kröte gelegendlich angeschleppt hat.
kannst du dir vorstellen wie das ist wenn man in der Wohnung eine Kröte fangen muß, die einen halben Meter hoch springt und dabei ganz eklig schreit
Wegen dem Überwintern hab ich gefragt weil ich im Februar unter dem Eis eine tote Kröte gefunden habe, deswegen hab ich überlegt ob die vielleicht doch im Teichschlamm überwintern.
Gruß Inge


----------



## Pauli06 (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was wird aus meiner Kröte ohne Teich?*

nochmal hallo Helmut,
ist dein Teich noch in arbeit oder schon fertig, ich seh nur das Foto in deinem Profil.
Gruß Inge


----------

